# Lump charcoal in Pittsburgh?



## melrod59 (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get good lump in the Pittsburgh area?  All I can find is Cowboy from Whole Foods and Lowes.  Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 23, 2007)

Ya might want to try,   


Williams Wesco Inc
5311 William Flynn Highway
Gibsonia, PA, 15044-9644 
(724) 443-6530
or
Center Builders Supply & Lumber Co
2239 Centre Ave
Pittsburgh, PA, 15219-6305 
(412) 281-7810

Where abouts in Pittsburgh? I’m in Natrona Heights, about 23 miles NE!


----------



## wawatusi (Feb 23, 2007)

wickedgoodcharcoal.com


----------



## melrod59 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Carl,

I'm in Penn Hills.  Do you know if these guys are seasonal, or year-round?  Thanks Carl & WaWaTuSi for the tips!!

Mel


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 23, 2007)

They say they will have it in a couple weeks at Home Depotâ€¦those other 2 places didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t pan outâ€¦did they?sorry


----------



## melrod59 (Feb 26, 2007)

Carl,

I was able to get a 40lb bag of Humphreys lump from Center Builders Supply & Lumber Co.  It was their last bag.

Thanks for the great tips!

Mel


----------

